
New York hits iPod users with tax on downloads - prakash
http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2008/dec/17/ipod-usa
======
LostInTheWoods
New York state is serious trouble if the only solution that their government
can come up with to decreased tax revenue is to raise taxes. This is one of
several "lets just raise taxes" initiatives both by New York state, and New
York City that are going to drive business and residents away.

~~~
Prrometheus
New York might be shocked, shocked! to know that some states (like Texas)
actually manage to run financial surpluses while still maintaining low taxes.
They could learn a thing or two from other states.

The same goes for you, California.

Also, I wonder how many of the budget "cuts" are actually just reductions in
the amount of planned increases. Politicians have ruined my faith in the
English language's ability to mean what it sounds like it means.

~~~
Zev
I was under the impression that Texas had a deficit of a few billion dollars.
[http://southwestfarmpress.com/news/farming_budget_deficit_to...](http://southwestfarmpress.com/news/farming_budget_deficit_tops/)
supports this, however it's not dated so I don't know if its recent or not.

~~~
Prrometheus
This one is dated:

[http://www.nbcdfw.com/news/local/Texas-Budget-Surplus-
Makes-...](http://www.nbcdfw.com/news/local/Texas-Budget-Surplus-Makes-
Legislators-Look-Good.html)

------
tlrobinson
Yet another misleading headline. It's not iPod specific, any "digitally
delivered entertainment services", including ebooks.

~~~
iamdave
That's probably because the author of this article comes from a collective of
people who think it's rhetorically correct to use phrases like "iPods and MP3
Players" circa hanging displays at Circuit City. It's a (bad) generalization
just to help get the audience to the central point.

------
agotterer
The downloads tax is one thing. Although I dont think they are entitled to it
unless the business is operating in New York. But a really good way to get New
Yorkers to stop using taxis and going to bars is to make it more expensive
then it already is. A beer in New York cost $6 to $8 on average. People love
drinking and they wont stop because of this. But they will either drink less
or do it in their home. Either way; the bar loses, the consumer loses, the
government loses and the recession gets deeper.

The rich are the folks who save, for everyone else money burns a hole in their
pocket. Save them money, they will spend it on more items and you still get to
collect taxes.

